# New buckling, names?



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm sorry I do not know where to post but I raise boer goats so I thought maybe this was the place, idk. Anyways I finally got a new future herd sire and I need a cool name, I'm usually great with names but I can't think of one cool and manly enough for him. Any suggestions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is cute, how old is he?


It is hard thinking of names, will have to think of one.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is he registered? Dam's name, sires name, your farm name Im sure we can all come up with a manly name for him.


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

He is 100% but not registered because mom was not registered. Ranch name is "quad R ranch" r for rose. So rose being somewhere in it would be cool. But since he's not registered a one word name would be okay instead of a fancy show sounding name. I will get another billy that is abga registered later on, so ill have to save the fancy show name for him. Until he is breeding age he is a pet and law mower for my friend, he needed a yard eater and I needed another billy so we worked together, so he's gonna get him all fat and sweet and then he'll come to my house to be my non reg herd sire.


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

I think he is about 3-4 months? If you can give me a Better est. that's great I still need to call the guy because I forgot to ask.


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

I think we're going to name him Jango, what do y'all think?


----------

